

Director of Climatic Research Unit standing down pending review - Joeboy
http://www.uea.ac.uk/mac/comm/media/press/2009/nov/homepagenews/CRUupdate

======
brc
'overwhelming scientific consensus'

There goes that phrase again. It's the one thing that bugs me the most about
all this, particularly in the light of the emails showing the 'us and them'
attitude. Can't they just say 'consensus amongst climate researchers at
institution x, y and z?' It's clear to me that many other scientific fields
don't agree with the climate people : geologists always seem to be
disagreeing.

